# Netbeans: Anfangsklammern von Klassen nach unten setzen?



## Gast2K (13. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ich eine Methode, Klasse etc schreibe bzw. generieren lasse (getter/setter Methoden) dann befindet sich die Öffnungsklammer immer auf der Zeile des Klassennamens z.B. das sieht ziemlich blöd aus und ist auch nicht mein Stil. Ich habe schon ewig Zeit damit verbraucht in den Einstellungen unter javacode->formatting usw. Einfluss darauf zu nehmen doch in der Vorschau rechts davon will die Anfangsklammer einfach ums verrecken nicht nach unten, was muss ich denn wo einstellen damit es 100 pro funkioniert?

beispiel:


----------



## Gast2K (13. Jan 2008)

public class MainWindow extends javax.swing.JFrame

wenn ich den GUI Designer benutze erstellt dieser mir z.B. JFrames mit obiger Zeile?

extends JFrame sollte reichen.... wie bekomme ich auch das hin? Finde nichts in der Untiefe der Einstellungen unter NB 6


----------



## bronks (13. Jan 2008)

Gast2K hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... wenn ich eine Methode, Klasse etc schreibe bzw. generieren lasse (getter/setter Methoden) dann befindet sich die Öffnungsklammer immer auf der Zeile des Klassennamens z.B. das sieht ziemlich blöd aus und ist auch nicht mein Stil ...


Das kannst vergessen, denn NetBeans formatiert das gemäß den JavaCodeConventions, denen sich Dein Stil unterwerfen sollte, wenn Du professionell werden willst.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jan 2008)

Die Java Code Conventions sehen beide Arten der Klammersetzung vor.
Das man den Code Formatter bei Netbeans nicht konfigurieren können soll, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, aber da ich kein Netbeans habe, kann ich die Behauptung natürlich auch nicht widerlegen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Jan 2008)

File Menü -> Tools -> Options

und in diesem Dialog dann im Tab _Fomatting_ unter _Category_ in der JComboBox _Alignment and Braces_ wählen. Im Tab _Braces Placement_ die JComboboxen _Class Declaration, Method Declaration_ und _Other_ den Wert auf _New Line_ setzen. Hier der Dialog mit den Einstellungen:






Zugegeben, diese Funktion war in den Vorgängerversionen schneller zu finden.


----------



## bronks (14. Jan 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Java Code Conventions sehen beide Arten der Klammersetzung vor ...


Nur aus Neugier: Wo steht das?


----------



## tfa (14. Jan 2008)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nirgends:



			
				Java Code Conventions hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 6.4 Class and Interface Declarations
> 
> When coding Java classes and interfaces, the following formatting rules should be followed:
> * No space between a method name and the parenthesis "(" starting its parameter list
> * Open brace "{" appears at the end of the same line as the declaration statement



Aber es sind ja nur Empfehlungen und keine Vorschriften. Jeder darf seinen Quelltext so formatieren, wie er will (wir sind schließlich nicht bei Python 

Quelle: java.sun.com/docs/codeconv/html/CodeConventions.doc5.html#381


----------

